# What line to use



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

This year will be my first year steelhead fishing ill be using a spinning reel and was curious what kind of line and what lb test you guys recommend also what kind of lures ect thanks in advance 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

47dipseydivers said:


> This year will be my first year steelhead fishing ill be using a spinning reel and was curious what kind of line and what lb test you guys recommend also what kind of lures ect thanks in advance
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'd run 10 or 12 pound mainline mono. I prefer to float fish as spinners are not very productive. You may get an agressive male time to time or a few during early season.

Use a float, then split shot, then fluoro leader less than your mainline. Float spawn sacs or jig n wax worm or maggot.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Lund has some great suggestions there. I use 12 lb mainline, as the leaders I typically use are either 8 or 6lb, sometimes even 4 in super clear water. The 12 lb floating monofilaments like Siglon or Raven are great. Harbor Bait in Fairport has the Siglon still.

Here is a basic setup that Lund is referring to with float fishing. I made it last year and have reposted it several times for people to see what the basic idea is.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Jim is spot on with the diagram.
Also +1 on the Raven main line.. Never used the Siglon but have heard good things.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Jim, nice diagrams. We'll have to hit the st. Clair river sometime. I've got an 1850 Tyee just waiting to go back casting for hungry muskies.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Lundfish said:


> Jim, nice diagrams. We'll have to hit the st. Clair river sometime. I've got an 1850 Tyee just waiting to go back casting for hungry muskies.


Haha now is the time! Trolling the Detroit River in the fall is one of the fastest ways to break the 50 inch mark that I can think of!


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys what's your take on using braid

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I use my normal braided stuff then use mono leader. I love the invisa line by suffix 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

On a spinning reel, I recommend GAMMA Hi-vis High Performance Copolymer mainline in 10lb. Flourocarbon leader in various szs. from 6lb, 7lb, 8lb....buy in bulk spools for way better value IMO. Stuff like P-Line and Gamma; those little spools of seagaur for $10 are a ripoff...stay away from Vanish too.

Lures? Ummmmm Eggs eggs eggs is all you need...real or imitation A jig tipped with maggotts will work once in a while too.

Good Luck


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sure I'm in the minority but I like to use braid till the weather turns freezing. After that it's much worse then mono and I switch to the centerpin or use a second reel spool filled with mono. The braid will ice up something terrible.

When using the spinning outfit I have about 12 pound fireline tied to a couple of feet of 10 pound mono with a uni knot for my float to sit on. I do this as to me it seems the float slips to easily when on the fireline. At the end of the 10 pound mono is the smallest swivel I can find. From that I will run my actual leader in tests from 4 to 8 pounds depending on water conditions. At the knot on the swivel with my leader I leave a very long tag line from the knot I tie an overhand knot at the very tip of the tag line and crimp my largest spit shot on the tag end. I do this as hopefully that is at least one spot where the spit shot will not weaken my main line.

There are plenty of guys who do much better than I at hooking up but that is the way I do it.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Stuff like P-Line and Gamma; those little spools of seagaur for $10 are a ripoff...stay away from Vanish too.
> 
> Lures? Ummmmm Eggs eggs eggs is all you need...real or imitation A jig tipped with maggotts will work once in a while too.
> 
> Good Luck


Can you elaborate on what's wrong with the Vanish?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

dipthekid said:


> Can you elaborate on what's wrong with the Vanish?


I had bad luck with it curling up like crazy after catching a fish, breaking in cold temps, fraying and poor knot strength....Granted, this was 5+ years ago...I stripped it off my reel and never went back, maybe its improved. Do some searching as well and see what the total consensus of "Vanish" is on many fishing boards. There are better options. To me, its junk.


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I had bad luck with it curling up like crazy after catching a fish, breaking in cold temps, fraying and poor knot strength....Granted, this was 5+ years ago...I stripped it off my reel and never went back, maybe its improved. Do some searching as well and see what the total consensus of "Vanish" is on many fishing boards. There are better options. To me, its junk.


Of course this is what I have been using for my leaders this season. No issues yet but it's just now getting cold and haven't had a tight line to get messed up...lol Thanks for the recommendations. Glad I know now before it's too late.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Muskiejim how long of a flourocarbon leader do you run when floatfishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

dipthekid said:


> Can you elaborate on what's wrong with the Vanish?


I didn't want to believe it either, but the stuff it TOTAL junk. I have caught large steelhead on the pin with 6lb but when line breaks when you wet a double clinch it's junk. I've lost a lot because of that stuff.

I like P Line cfx. $10 a spool or so. I use 4 all the way to 15 for kings. With Cabelas bucks that stuff is free. Along with hooks, line, sac material, thread, and whatever else you can think of they have that I need.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I too have had awful experiences with vanish. Especially when the temperatures drop. Breaks VERY easily.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Just out of curiosity what size hooks for spawn save and what kind of jigheads do you guys use thanks again everyone

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ive been using Triline 100% flouro (in the gold box)for two seasons now and love it. I used 8lb up in new york this past season and it was breaking my fireline... Love the stuff in winter, no memory and has good knot strenth.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

davef said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority but I like to use braid till the weather turns freezing. After that it's much worse then mono and I switch to the centerpin or use a second reel spool filled with mono. The braid will ice up something terrible.
> 
> When using the spinning outfit I have about 12 pound fireline tied to a couple of feet of 10 pound mono with a uni knot for my float to sit on. I do this as to me it seems the float slips to easily when on the fireline. At the end of the 10 pound mono is the smallest swivel I can find. From that I will run my actual leader in tests from 4 to 8 pounds depending on water conditions. At the knot on the swivel with my leader I leave a very long tag line from the knot I tie an overhand knot at the very tip of the tag line and crimp my largest spit shot on the tag end. I do this as hopefully that is at least one spot where the spit shot will not weaken my main line.
> 
> There are plenty of guys who do much better than I at hooking up but that is the way I do it.


Ive been using fireline for about 4 years now and ive found that in freezing temps, b 4 i hit the water, i soak it down in BBQ/Grilling Pam and it stays good for about 3/4 of the day.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The length of leader depends on how clear the water is. Typically I run about 2 feet, sometimes longer but not often shorter. The hook sizes vary depending on the manufacturer (Blackbird, Raven, etc) but 6-10 are the norm. With jigs I use 1/32 or 1/64 ounce. Black is my favorite color


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> Just out of curiosity what size hooks for spawn save and what kind of jigheads do you guys use thanks again everyone


You will certainly get varying opinions and styles/types of hooks to use. I personally use Raven Specimen hooks....sz. 12 and 14. I also typically always run a tandem rig and use the larger #12 for the sacks and the smaller/lighter #14 below with whatever lighter presentation may be. fly, waxie, p-dub, bead, maggots, etc.

Good Luck


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Muskiejim do you just use regular ballhead jigs with no collar

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

